# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Algas >  Preciso Algas para refugio...

## helder_lima

Boas pessoal RF,

Alguem aqui do norte este fim de semana vai fazer uma limpeza aos seus refugios :SbQuestion2:  
Preciso de algumas algas pro meu refugio e esta dificil arranjar....
Será que alguem me consegue arranjar alguma coisa :yb663: ????

Abraço

----------

